# Nubian Goat Sculpture



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

I have an adorable Nubian Goat Sculpture for sale; a Great Gift for the Goat Lover!



















$30 plus $6 Shipping and handling in the USA.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

What size is it? What's it made of? How much?


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry I missed your reply, Pony! 

It is approximately 3.5" long by 3" tall. It is made of artist's polymer clay, and it was hand painted in Acrylics and given coats of gloss varnish to protect the paint.

It is $30 plus $6 shipping and handling.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, GoslingFever!


----------

